# One unhappy AoS player.....



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Har!

Clicky!


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

people need to find something new, to be honest seeing redubbed versions of that scene about Hitlars reaction to ...... is getting a bit boring, probably does not help I can actualy understand what he is saying. 
otherwise old story new ?


----------



## Relise (Nov 27, 2011)

I thought it was excellent. Sort of wrapped up all the complaints I've seen on here and put into a comedy setting...
:biggrin:


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

I think it's funny until you see people saying stuff like this and being totally serious.


----------



## Loli (Mar 26, 2009)

That has made my day, and I loved it.


----------

